# I hate wires



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

What wires are you talking about? Audio/Video?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If you are talking network/phone it nearly obsolete . Wireless Access points are approaching 1 gigabit in speed the same as CAT5 . Phone ? Hands up for those that actuall have a wired phone ? 

Connectivity technology is evolving so fast today that anything in install today will be quickly obsolete . Install what you need in the specific locations. I would not spend the money on whole house networks .


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

jimn01 said:


> If you are talking network/phone it nearly obsolete . Wireless Access points are approaching 1 gigabit in speed the same as CAT5 . Phone ? Hands up for those that actuall have a wired phone ?
> 
> Connectivity technology is evolving so fast today that anything in install today will be quickly obsolete . Install what you need in the specific locations. I would not spend the money on whole house networks .


Wireless is definitely getting fast enough but it will never be reliable enough for my liking. But I do agree that in the current technological climate there's no such thing as future proof. If you want future proof then have a way to get at the wires and be able to pull new ones


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Wireless is definitely getting fast enough but it will never be reliable enough for my liking. But I do agree that in the current technological climate there's no such thing as future proof. If you want future proof then have a way to get at the wires and be able to pull new ones




1 1/2", or 2" Smurf Tube with all runs back to an equipment closet = as future proof as you can get.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> 1 1/2", or 2" Smurf Tube with all runs back to an equipment closet = as future proof as you can get.


thats is exactly what i was going to say. but use pvc. 

some day, there will be 30.4 surround. try hiding all those wires :laughing: :furious:


----------



## crarow84 (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah I guess I didn't exactly specify what I was talking about. I want to hide all the A/V wires and HDMI wires coming out the back of the tv hanging on the wall, and all the speaker wires for the surround sound.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If you use an a/v receiver you only have two fires running to the the TV. One HDMI cable and a power outlet in the wall behind the TV. I just used a port in the wall and behind the TV and receiver. It's basically just an opening with a decorative plate. The opening is large enough you can feed the HDMI connector through it, drop it down the wall and fish out the second port. For speaker wires, you can do now. Just make sure you buy wire rated for in-wall use. You can get that at an electronics retailer like the big blue box with the word Buy in the name or online. All of the other connection, like your settop box, blue ray etc go,to,your A//V receiver which can be neatly contained in a nice cabinet.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

This:

http://www.amazon.com/Datacomm-50-3...r-Solution/dp/B001PB7UVA/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t


Is what you would want. You will also need some 14-2, or 12-2 romex to run in the wall.




Not legal in some states, but it is in GA.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

crarow84 said:


> yeah I guess I didn't exactly specify what I was talking about. I want to hide all the A/V wires and HDMI wires coming out the back of the tv hanging on the wall, and all the speaker wires for the surround sound.


we knew exactly what you where talking about. the problems comes when what you have does not work any more, and needs to be changed. conduit makes that change a lot easier. the real problem is the speaker wires. as layouts are numerous and changing. ever heard of ATMOS ? try hiding all those wires :laughing: .


----------



## hpot (Aug 23, 2015)

I am about to purchase a home and am thinking about the wires as well!!


----------

